# “Standard for Electrical Safety in the Workplace” training



## michel (Jul 16, 2019)

That does seem odd, especially since they seem to be one of the few organizations that allow free access to their standards online, specifically for public safety: 


"As part of its commitment to enhancing public safety, NFPA makes its codes and standards available online to the public for free... NFPA is committed to serving the public's increasing interest in technical information, and online access to these key codes is a valuable resource."


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It costs lots of money to make videos. The lighting guy, the makeup girls, some fluffer's, prophylactics, Director, bouncers, lunch, you name it.........




Gotta recover the costs.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MikeFL said:


> Just read an ET article on the subject.
> 
> https://www.electriciantalk.com/articles/how-you-can-benefit-from-nfpa-70e-training/
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be surprising considering their origin. It is a business first and foremost. It's like saying you should give away astronomical timers because it's the humanitarian thing to do. Someone had to write that standard, which means they had to be paid. There is a chain of people along the distribution route that get paid as well.

Having said that, I agree it is a complete ripoff and much of it is a joke as far as the requirements go.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Apparently, they've figured out that you can make a boatload of money through regulations........


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Knowledge should be free, stupid should be expensive.
But, yeah that kind of money for an online course should be illegal.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I was very naive about this for a long time but non-profits and not-for-profits make and have lots of money. Some of them have so much money they have power. They are just like any other business, except they don't pay taxes.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

All good feedback. Thanks.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> All good feedback. Thanks.


All? I think there was at least one in there that was completely uncalled for........


----------

